# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Компания Google запустила глобальный публичный DNS-сервис

## aintrust

Компания Google запустила глобальный публичный DNS-сервис со следующими IP-адресами DNS-серверов:
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

Подробности (в том числе технические) здесь: Google Public DNS.

PS. Прописал - работает отлично! =)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## devon

еще один шаг к захвату мира  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Меня IP улыбают

----------


## priv8v

Не врут. По словам сканера портов у них он открыт  :Smiley: 
(53 (DNS))

----------


## aintrust

> По словам сканера портов у них он открыт


А что, были сомнения, что без сканера никак не обошлось? =)

----------


## AndreyKa

Про какое ускорение может идти речь, когда *ping* к их серверу 47 мсек, а к местному провайдеру <1 мсек?
Есть те у кого наоборот?

----------


## aintrust

Результат работы команды _ping_ в данном случае вряд ли может служить критерием, т.к., по идее, нужно замерять время, затраченное на обработку DNS-запросов по всем ссылкам на ресурсы, входящим в web-страницу - а там, как правило, куча разнородных URL'ов. Google в данном случае говорит о (возможном) общем ускорении web-серфинга (смотрите, в частности, на примере здесь: Performance Benefits). 

По своему собственному опыту я знаю, что DNS'ы у провайдеров часто работают через пень-колоду, испытывают перегрузки, настроены криво и т.п. Именно в таких случаях может помочь сервис, предлагамый Googlе.

----------


## AndreyKa

Полное г... этот Google Public DNS.
Взял 3 случайных набора по 100 web серверов  из истории за пару лет.
DNS моего провайдера определил адреса для первой сотни за 11 сек.
8.8.8.8 для второй: 37 сек. 3 таймаута (2 сек.)
8.8.4.4 для третьей: 49 сек. 2 таймаута (2 сек.)

----------


## aintrust

Пришлите, пожалуйста, методику вашего эксперимента и использованные наборы серверов, чтобы это можно было воспроизвести любому желающему. Затем можно будет попробовать сравнить полученные результаты, чтобы посмотреть, насколько хороши (или плохи) DNS-серверы наших провайдеров.

----------


## AndreyKa

> Пришлите, пожалуйста, методику вашего эксперимента


Методика примитивная.
1. Готовим текст в виде:


```
nslookup > c:\log.txt
www.сервер1.ru
...
www.сервер100.com
exit
```

в конце должна быть пустая строка. И копируем в буфер.
2. Запускаем cmd.exe.
3. Вставляем в окно cmd.exe текст из буфера.
4. После завершения работы смотрим разницу во времени между созданием и модификацией файла c:\log.txt.



> и использованные наборы серверов, чтобы это можно было воспроизвести любому желающему.


А это уже конфиденциальная информация, так как взяты они из из моей истории.  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

DNS-сервис на машине запущен?

----------


## AndreyKa

> DNS-сервис на машине запущен?


Нет.
Или вы имели ввиду сервис "DNS клиент"?

----------


## aintrust

> Методика примитивная.


Я использовал вашу методику, правда все "заавтоматизировал" на уровне одного bat-файла с командами _time_ в начале и конце сеанса работы команды _nslookup_ и вставив перед каждым новым сеансом _nslookup_ команду _ipconfig /flushdns_.

Вот мой результат (один из):


```
DNS-сервер: ... (мой DNS-сервер)
(Начало сеанса)
Текущее время: 20:50:16,95
Введите новое время: 
(Конец сеанса)
Текущее время: 20:50:40,52
Введите новое время: 
--- 
DNS-сервер: 8.8.8.8
(Начало сеанса)
Текущее время: 20:50:40,54
Введите новое время: 
(Конец сеанса)
Текущее время: 20:51:06,13
Введите новое время: 
--- 
DNS-сервер: 8.8.4.4
(Начало сеанса)
Текущее время: 20:51:06,15
Введите новое время: 
(Конец сеанса)
Текущее время: 20:51:32,48
Введите новое время:
```

Как видим, времена отличаются, но не слишком - разница составляет около 8-10% в пользу локального DNS-сервера. Не стоит при этом забывать, что данная методика не совсем корректна (по нескольким причинам) - в частности, настоящий web-браузер выполняет запросы к DNS-серверу асинхронно, что в еще большей степени нивелирует разницу. 

Поймите меня правильно: этим самым я не хочу сказать, что использование публичных DNS-серверов Google - это всегда несомненный плюс, однако во многих ситуациях это может быть действительно так! Не будем также забывать о вопросах, связанных с безопасностью (периодически DNS-серверы подвергаются DOS-атакам, могут содержать непропатченные дыры, могут быть некорректно сконфигурированы и т.п.), а также с набившими уже оскомину перенаправлениями, осуществляемыми DNS-серверами провайдеров, на всякие дурацкие ресурсы в том случае, когда вы ошибаетесь в имени http-сервера, и т.д. Во всех этих случаях DNS-серверы Google, на мой взгляд, действительно позволят решить проблему. 




> А это уже конфиденциальная информация, так как взяты они из из моей истории.


=)

Ну, если кому-то будет интересен использованный мною список хостов, могу выложить... без проблем.

----------


## priv8v

> А что, были сомнения, что без сканера никак не обошлось? =)


1. Были небольшие  :Wink: 
2. Показал, что сканер портов на самом деле работает, а не имитирует работу)))))

----------


## aintrust

В продолжение (на английском): Questions about Google Public DNS.
Обсуждаются два наиболее важных вопроса относительно нового сервиса Google: по поводу скорости работы и по поводу приватности использования.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

тест по теме
http://www.searchengines.ru/blog/archives/009974.html

----------


## aintrust

Интересная утилита, полезная... Проверил у себя, полученный результат подтвердил мои опасения: DNS-сервер моего провайдера (рекомендуемый) показал наихудший результат. 

_namebench:_

----------

